# Synaptic Mouse Driver



## Alex-83197 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello, 

I am trying to set up the Synaptic Mouse Driver for my laptop. I'm using information from the following sites:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23653
http://wiki.freebsd.org/SynapticsTouchpad
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14154&highlight=load+synaptic

I have done what these say but still the Synaptic Driver does not load.

I also found Synaptic in ports under x11-drivers but had no success. What is the correct way to load the driver?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

-Alex


----------



## bustedhalo (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey Alex:

I am just as interested in a sol'n as you are. I tried to get my ThinkPad R40 to work, but didn't have any success after a week. I resigned to using it as a command-line machine only.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------

